# Super sweet piji in CA



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Super sweet fantail available to anyone who can love her and make her a pet like she deserves ^_^
She was the victim of fantail show breeding and over crowding where she suffered from being scalped and a broken leg. 
We fixed her leg as best as we could, but she walks a bit gimpy...and being a fantail...she was a bit gimpy to begin with lol
SUPER sweet piji! Loves her head rubbed.
Pigeon pants compatible 
Nope, I will absolutely not ship. 
See video:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10153758629665268&l=2689755399316774156


----------

